# Happy Birthday Betty



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Despite all the odds Betty will be Two tomorrow.

Happy Birthday to daddy's special girl xx

URL=http://s1198.photobucket.com/user/colpa110/media/DSC00705_zps23467799.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Happy 2nd birthday for tomorrow Betty, gorgeous girl  (your gorgeous too Ted)


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Betty is beautiful! Happy birthday Betty


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy birthday Betty. :bday::bday::bday:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday beautiful Betty

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

arty2: 

Hope Betty has a great birthday

:bday:

Lovely photos of both Betty and Ted. How do you manage to keep your place looking so clean - I wish I could!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wishing the gorgous Betty a lovely birthday...Lady sends you a kiss!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

happy birthday Betty arty2::bday:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Miss Betty Boo! 

Incidentally did you make your rug from Ted and Betty hair clippings


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Happy 2nd birthday Betty ,you are a big girl now x x


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy birthday Betty :best_wishes: Is she starting to calm down in her old age? We don't seem to hear of quite so many Betty related incidents of late


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Happy birthday to the lovely Betty!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday gorgeous girlie!! X


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy birthday beautiful Betty!!! :bday::bday::best_wishes::best_wishes:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

arty2:HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY BETTY:best_wishes::best_wishes:arty2:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

:bday::bday::bday::bday::bday::best_wishes::best_wishes::best_wishes::best_wishes::best_wishes:
Yay, Betty is 2. So glad I have the honour of celebrating with you all. Bring your camera 
arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday dear BBK :bday: love from us xxx


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Happy birthday Betty....hope she gets lots of treats!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arty::bday: Happy Birthday beautiful Betty


----------



## Chintzy (Feb 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Betty! I'm absolutely sure I saw you all at Sonning Lock a couple of weekends ago. We were off for a drink at the Bull and noticed 2 lovely Cockapoos walking by the lock. Was that you? I meant to say hello but Apple was off lead and eyeing up the waterfowl!!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I cant decide whos more beautiful . . but since its Bettys birthday . . she gets the prize!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLE SWEET GIRL!!!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday Betty!!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Betty - hasn't the time flown! Billy is 2 in a couple of months too.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Chintzy said:


> Happy Birthday Betty! I'm absolutely sure I saw you all at Sonning Lock a couple of weekends ago. We were off for a drink at the Bull and noticed 2 lovely Cockapoos walking by the lock. Was that you? I meant to say hello but Apple was off lead and eyeing up the waterfowl!!!


Small world , yes it was definitely us. We often walk from Shiplake to Sonning -its a lovely stretch of the river. We used to have a boat moored at wargrave but sadly did not have enough time to use it. We often have a drink at the bull or in the tea garden...you must say hello next time!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Happy birthday Betty, hope you all have a great day xx Two already where does time go, sooooooo glad Daddies girl is still around, she ain't going any where xx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday beautiful Betty
:bday::bday:arty:arty:arty2: arty2:arty:arty::bday::bday:


----------

